
Facebook Launches “Moon Shot” Effort to Decode Speech Direct from the Brain - jcbeard
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/facebook-launches-moon-shot-effort-to-decode-speech-direct-from-the-brain/
======
azeirah
I really really desperately wish it wasn't companies like Facebook and Google
who're doing this kind of research, this is absolutely insane.

